# Carpspot Spotcam - Unterwasserkamera 360° drehbar per Fernbedienung inkl. Koffer



## Carpspot.de (14. März 2012)

Mit der neuen Carpspot Spotcam erleben Sie die Welt unserer Freunde auf eine ganz neue Art und Weise!
Dies wird durch eine per Fernbedienung um fast 360° drehbare Kamera ermöglicht. Diese sitzt in einem klaren Gehäuse und wird über einen kleinen , sehr geräucharmen Motor bewegt. Das ganze ist in einem robusten, wasserdichten Kunststookoffer mit 7" Monitor und 30m Kabel mit Kabeltrommer verbaut. Über die Fernbedienung lässt sich die Kamera nicht nur rechts und links herum drehen, sondern auch die LED´s zuschalten und die Geschwindigkeit der Drehbewegung steuern. Zusätzlich gibt es die Option, die Spotcam mit einem SD-Receiver zu bestellen. Dies ermöglich es, die Unterwasseraufnahmen auf einer SD-Karten bis zu 16GB aufzunehmen. So können die gemachten Aufnahmen später auf dem PC begutachtet, bearbeitet oder bei YouTube hochgeladen werden.
Das wichtigste Einsatzgebiet der Spotcam ist die tägliche Kontrolle des Spots, sofern der Spotfinder die Sicht wegen zu großer Trübung oder Tiefe nicht mehr ermöglicht. Somit vermeidet man ein überfüttern des Platzes! Manchmal kommt es ja auch vor dass man 24 Stunden lang keinen Biss hatte und somit auch nicht nachfüttert. Jedoch ist der Spot längst leer gefressen und der Hakenköder blieb einsam und verlassen liegen. Das alles und noch viel mehr kann die Carpspot Spotcam sichtbar machen und somit primär zum Erfolg beitragen!
Augeliefert wird die Spotcam mit einem 9Ah Gelakku mit 12V und Ladegerät.
Die graue Fernbedienung auf dem Bild ist für die Einstellungen am Monitor...

Maße des Koffers: Länge 40cm, Breite 31cm, Höhe 17cm



 
*Hier sieht man das robuste Unterwassergehäuser der Cam.*​ 
*Sie lässt sich kaum hörbar um 360° drehen!*​ 






 
*Der wasserdichte hochwertige Kunststoffkoffer...*​ 


 


 


 
*...der Sonnenschutz...*


----------

